# Lionel 2046W-50 Whistle Tender Switch not working correctly



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

My Lionel 2046W-50 Whistle Tender is working but not at the same time. If I power my track and connect a wire to the coil inner core you hear the whistle even if i'm not pressing the whistle button on my transformer. Any ideas on why the whistle is always getting power even when I don't press the button? And here are a bunch of pictures of the whistle.
http://imgur.com/a/Wsu7X
http://imgur.com/a/SAR3M
http://imgur.com/a/XevcP
http://imgur.com/tumUPuH
http://imgur.com/a/a4ktB
http://imgur.com/a/cquGC
Is the red arrow pointing to the two contacts?The green arrow is pointing to the coil inner core where the one wire goes that makes the whistle run constantly.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Red arrow is indeed the whistle relay contacts. If the whistle blows consistently from track voltage the contacts are stuck closed. 

Relay should only operate from DC voltage applied by your transformer whistle switch/button.

Whistle responds to AC track voltage applied through the relay.


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

Want me to send you a video so you can full understand what is going on?


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

rkenney said:


> Red arrow is indeed the whistle relay contacts. If the whistle blows consistently from track voltage the contacts are stuck closed. Relay should only operate from DC voltage applied by your transformer whistle switch/button.
> Whistle responds to AC track voltage applied through the relay.


Want me to send a video so you can fully understand what is going on?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

slapsam101 said:


> Want me to send a video so you can fully understand what is going on?


No. Just describe it in words.

State how the problem occurs without your intervention (how you first became aware of the problem).

Describe the steps you've taken to diagnose/correct the problem.


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

I first had the train stored for 40 years and now i took it out and lubricated it and that took a week for the whistle to make some sound. I have to give the track power and hold a wire inside the copper wire thing shown in the video, and it makes noise without me having to press the whistle button.


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

rkenney said:


> No. Just describe it in words.
> 
> State how the problem occurs without your intervention (how you first became aware of the problem).
> 
> Describe the steps you've taken to diagnose/correct the problem.


Theres the video


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Look at the wiring diagram.









The relay Grounds the whistle motor. Voltage that is already applied (track power) then blows the whistle motor. It appears from your video that the relay does work from the transformer but does not blow the whistle.

1. Relay contacts dirty
2. whistle wiring not connected to relay.

When you stick your wire under the field coil you are grounding the field coil in some way and the whistle blows ( you have already applied track power).

You know they both work separately (whistle and relay) so you need to disassemble and find out how to make them work together.


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

rkenney said:


> Look at the wiring diagram.
> 
> View attachment 265657
> 
> ...



I soldered everything together and it worked for a minute then the armaturen got really hot and got stuck when I pressed the whistle button down. Any ideas of why it is getting stuck. When the button is not pressed you can easily spin it, but when the button is pressed it feels stuck and is really difficult to spin.


----------



## slapsam101 (Dec 30, 2015)

rkenney said:


> Look at the wiring diagram.
> 
> View attachment 265657
> 
> ...


Thxs Using the wire diagram I got it to work!!!!!


----------

